# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Giảm ngay 1tr khi đăng ký tour Singapore hoặc Malaysia 4N3Đ - Tour Tết 2013

## khangviet123

*Du lịch Singapore (Tour Tết 2013)*

Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm.
Phương tiện: Máy bay.
Khởi hành: 10/02/2013 (Mùng 1 Tết Quý Tỵ)
Giá tour: 13.418.000 VNĐ/khách *(Giảm ngay 1.000.000 đồng khi đăng ký trước ngày 10/01/2013)*

*Du lịch Malaysia (Tour Tết 2013)*

Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm.
Phương tiện: Máy bay.
Khởi hành: 12/02/2013 (Mùng 3 Tết Quý Tỵ)
Giá tour: 13.418.000 VNĐ/khách *(Giảm ngay 1.000.000 khi đăng ký trước ngày 10/01/2013)*

Để xem thêm chi tiết chương trình tour du lịch Singapore và chương trình tour Malaysia Tết 2013 Website http://vietcharmtravel.com

----------


## khangviet123

Sắp hết khuyến mãi roài, các pác vào ủng hộ mình nào

----------

